

Introducing Do – a new class of apps by IFTTT - brettcvz
http://blog.ifttt.com/post/111467477713/introducing-do-a-new-class-of-apps-by-ifttt

======
kevinebaugh
We're really excited to see what everyone does with Do!

~~~
eitally
I got your automated email and came to HN to see what others were saying about
Do ... found nada. Like a half dozen links posted with no comments. I'm
planning to play with it -- I just hope it doesn't confuse the home/life
automation crowd by splitting into two apps. It's already a really fragmented
ecosphere.

